# Cabo Roig



## Mateere

anyone know what its like in Cabo Roig ?


----------



## chelsea22

Mateere said:


> anyone know what its like in Cabo Roig ?


Hi, cabo Roig is very nice. It's a great all year location with restuarants and bars open all year round unlike other parts of spain.
There are numerous beaches and golf courses with 5 mins of the area. 

can i ask is this for a holiday or to live and what time of year? I bought a villa here about a year ago and I use it a few times a year but my mother has also relocated to spain nopw and enjoying the area especially escaping the scottish weather. Its around 25 degress this week but reaches 32 degress in July.

If you PM me I can give you further info.


----------



## Sirtravelot

chelsea22 said:


> Hi, cabo Roig is very nice. It's a great all year location with restuarants and bars open all year round unlike other parts of spain.
> There are numerous beaches and golf courses with 5 mins of the area.
> 
> can i ask is this for a holiday or to live and what time of year? I bought a villa here about a year ago and I use it a few times a year but my mother has also relocated to spain nopw and enjoying the area especially escaping the scottish weather. Its around 25 degress this week but reaches 32 degress in July.
> 
> If you PM me I can give you further info.



Just bumping this!

What do people make of this place? Had a look at it today. Seemed very much like UK in the sun with added Germans, Russians, Scandinavians and SOME Spanish, but not much.


----------



## gill556

I live approx 20 kils away from Cabo Roig and it all depends what sort of lifestyle you want. In my opinion it is the best resort along the Orihuela Costa but again depends exactly where the property is. If it is beachside you have all the parking problems in Summer and the noise that goes with it. If you are the other side of the N332 you will have all the facilities, shois and bars that you need, however you may also get noise that you don't need from continual music. It is a lot different having a holiday home that you stay in for a few weeks a year to living somewhere permanently. If you are looking for a property then look hard. I spent 2 years looking with my son for a property for him to buy. Is there a speed bump outside the properety, recycling bins with cars screeching to a halt and the sound of breaking glass, dustbins which will be emptied at 1.00am, all little things until you have it every day and which you think won't affect you, it's like a barking dog, the first couple of times you don't even notice it but when it barks hour after hour and day after day you can have your quality of life destroyed. This obviously goes for all areas and all countries, choose wisely and have a great life.


----------



## Sirtravelot

gill556 said:


> I live approx 20 kils away from Cabo Roig and it all depends what sort of lifestyle you want. In my opinion it is the best resort along the Orihuela Costa but again depends exactly where the property is. If it is beachside you have all the parking problems in Summer and the noise that goes with it. If you are the other side of the N332 you will have all the facilities, shois and bars that you need, however you may also get noise that you don't need from continual music. It is a lot different having a holiday home that you stay in for a few weeks a year to living somewhere permanently. If you are looking for a property then look hard. I spent 2 years looking with my son for a property for him to buy. Is there a speed bump outside the properety, recycling bins with cars screeching to a halt and the sound of breaking glass, dustbins which will be emptied at 1.00am, all little things until you have it every day and which you think won't affect you, it's like a barking dog, the first couple of times you don't even notice it but when it barks hour after hour and day after day you can have your quality of life destroyed. This obviously goes for all areas and all countries, choose wisely and have a great life.


Do you recommend it as a place to live then? As possibly more than just a vacation home?


----------



## heidi2765

gill556 said:


> I live approx 20 kils away from Cabo Roig and it all depends what sort of lifestyle you want. In my opinion it is the best resort along the Orihuela Costa but again depends exactly where the property is. If it is beachside you have all the parking problems in Summer and the noise that goes with it. If you are the other side of the N332 you will have all the facilities, shois and bars that you need, however you may also get noise that you don't need from continual music. It is a lot different having a holiday home that you stay in for a few weeks a year to living somewhere permanently. If you are looking for a property then look hard. I spent 2 years looking with my son for a property for him to buy. Is there a speed bump outside the properety, recycling bins with cars screeching to a halt and the sound of breaking glass, dustbins which will be emptied at 1.00am, all little things until you have it every day and which you think won't affect you, it's like a barking dog, the first couple of times you don't even notice it but when it barks hour after hour and day after day you can have your quality of life destroyed. This obviously goes for all areas and all countries, choose wisely and have a great life.




I found some statement that Cabo Roig is the Blackpool of the south, I am wondering where would be the best location to buy? We are looking for a bit of peace and quiet, but it would be nice to have the option to have a night out in Cabo Roig. We would quite like to have some contact to the Spanish as we both speak the language. Really looking for best of both worlds. I would be thankful for some advise.


----------



## gill556

I personally would never want to live anywhere on the Orihuela Costa however we are all different. I live on an urbanisation in the country surrounded by Spanish villages. We have a tremendous amount of options when we choose to go out to dinner and often travel to OC to one of the excellent restaurants there but I am always happy to go home afterwards. An urbanisation is not everyone's cup of tea but for me it gives me a huge choice. There are all sorts of nationalities , lots of neighbours, some of whom are superb, others I just remain as friendly as I need to, however I have the choice. My ex neighbour from the UK started in La Zenia and within 48 hours realized she had made a bad move and went to Fortuna which is way inland and had a bungalow built which she soon realized was a mistake. She only had 7 neighbours with only 3 properties occupied full time and she couldn't get on with any of them. Needless to say she is now back in the UK. I also speak Spanish and have a lot of Spanish friends, I love to visit their villages especially when fiestas are on but would I live in one? absolutely no way. They are far too noisy for me, kids kicking footballs up against your house even at 2.00am and they talk so loud. I would always recommend renting for a while first as what you think you would like can turn out to be very different to what you thought. There can also be a big difference between Summer/Winter, one too hot and noisy and the other freezing with many places like a ghost town. As I said previously take care and choose wisely, don't leave your brains at the airport.


----------



## Calas felices

Yes Cabo Roig is beachside but you will only use the beaches if you like lots of steps. You will have to travel to somewhere like La Zenia for an accessible beach. Yes the restaurants are good but each year another tranche closes down and the scene is dead in winter. What is eerie is the row upon row of empty properties in the winter with just the occasional light on in a whole street. I uspect it's very lonley at times.


----------



## samthemainman

Seriously, if you speak Spanish and want to integrate, don't do Cabo Roig. I've been several times as my partner's parents have a small villa there and it's been a cheap break. On the plus side, the beaches are lovely (especially nearby Campoamor), and there are a handful of quality restaurants, but everything else about the place is actually quite soulless. Out of season it's a ghost town, there are fairly frequent burglaries in the urbanisations (there have been two a few doors down from us on a couple of occasions) and much of the place is deserted, unfinished or poorly finished and the urbanisations themselves have been designed on stereotypical cheap 'Greek' style houses which look a bit naff. The main street is called 'The Strip' and while there are some half decent bars and restaurants on it, many of them are temporary affairs. Street lighting isnt always good. I'm probably being harsh here, but while its ok for an early/late summer break, to live there would be a nightmare - my inlays have friends that have lived there over ten years, that never speak any Spanish, just go to bingo, and have never been further than Cartagena on a coach trip. I'm not knocking that lifestyle if that's what you're after, but it doesn't sound like it is... You may be more likely to encounter a Chinese street seller flogging knock off DVDs than a Spaniard on your first day there... 

Also I hear people are struggling to sell their villas now even at rock bottom prices.


----------



## heidi2765

gill556 said:


> I personally would never want to live anywhere on the Orihuela Costa however we are all different. I live on an urbanisation in the country surrounded by Spanish villages. We have a tremendous amount of options when we choose to go out to dinner and often travel to OC to one of the excellent restaurants there but I am always happy to go home afterwards. An urbanisation is not everyone's cup of tea but for me it gives me a huge choice. There are all sorts of nationalities , lots of neighbours, some of whom are superb, others I just remain as friendly as I need to, however I have the choice. My ex neighbour from the UK started in La Zenia and within 48 hours realized she had made a bad move and went to Fortuna which is way inland and had a bungalow built which she soon realized was a mistake. She only had 7 neighbours with only 3 properties occupied full time and she couldn't get on with any of them. Needless to say she is now back in the UK. I also speak Spanish and have a lot of Spanish friends, I love to visit their villages especially when fiestas are on but would I live in one? absolutely no way. They are far too noisy for me, kids kicking footballs up against your house even at 2.00am and they talk so loud. I would always recommend renting for a while first as what you think you would like can turn out to be very different to what you thought. There can also be a big difference between Summer/Winter, one too hot and noisy and the other freezing with many places like a ghost town. As I said previously take care and choose wisely, don't leave your brains at the airport.


I have lived in Portugal before, I must say there aren't as many tourist spots, so the problem of ghost towns never occured. I totally understand where you are comimg from, I would enjoy a night out at one of the livelier places but living there is a different matter.
We want to have a look in the winter and of course not only at OC, with the weather being cooler (or cold, I know that from Portugal) it should be easy to see which places are lived in. I am really very grateful for any tips and hints. THanks for your sound advice.


----------



## heidi2765

samthemainman said:


> Seriously, if you speak Spanish and want to integrate, don't do Cabo Roig. I've been several times as my partner's parents have a small villa there and it's been a cheap break. On the plus side, the beaches are lovely (especially nearby Campoamor), and there are a handful of quality restaurants, but everything else about the place is actually quite soulless. Out of season it's a ghost town, there are fairly frequent burglaries in the urbanisations (there have been two a few doors down from us on a couple of occasions) and much of the place is deserted, unfinished or poorly finished and the urbanisations themselves have been designed on stereotypical cheap 'Greek' style houses which look a bit naff. The main street is called 'The Strip' and while there are some half decent bars and restaurants on it, many of them are temporary affairs. Street lighting isnt always good. I'm probably being harsh here, but while its ok for an early/late summer break, to live there would be a nightmare - my inlays have friends that have lived there over ten years, that never speak any Spanish, just go to bingo, and have never been further than Cartagena on a coach trip. I'm not knocking that lifestyle if that's what you're after, but it doesn't sound like it is... You may be more likely to encounter a Chinese street seller flogging knock off DVDs than a Spaniard on your first day there...
> 
> Also I hear people are struggling to sell their villas now even at rock bottom prices.


Yes, you are right about what you are saying. I only spent a couple of hours there and had the same opinion. I said before, I lived in Portugal for 12 years, the houses look about the same there is just a bit more garden with them, though you will pay about 300 000 euros for them, if not more. We have booked to go back there in December to have a look at the area when it's winter, we'll probably extend the area to see quite a bit...lol.
We are "just looking" at the moment as there are plenty of other coastal provinces that look interesting.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## wilsman77

Hi, is anyone going to be in lomas de cabo roig on the 28th September? i am due to take delivery of my brand new (built 2008) 2 bed town house so would love to hook up with anyone that's about that week. I need all sorts of help/advice on what to do especially as i have to get a kitchen installed at some point.

Regards
Martin


----------



## Metalpetal

Bumping this, as this location is also on our shortlist. Any updated views on it as a place to have a holiday apt? We're keeping our budget low so we can pay cash - so don't need it to make money but would be interested in perhaps renting it during school holidays (we don't have kids so would avoid those times ourselves!). 

Thanks for any info you can give 

Pamela


----------



## Adie443

heidi2765 said:


> I found some statement that Cabo Roig is the Blackpool of the south, I am wondering where would be the best location to buy? We are looking for a bit of peace and quiet, but it would be nice to have the option to have a night out in Cabo Roig. We would quite like to have some contact to the Spanish as we both speak the language. Really looking for best of both worlds. I would be thankful for some advise.


We live about 6streets back from the beach a nice quiet place in the e eni g ,you hear the cars on the strip but not the noise is not that bad to be intrusive as for night out where do I begin there's so much to choose from traditional Spanish to English,German food wise it has everything g catered for .as for locals they are very friendly helpful and inviting


----------



## Emma.

Adie443 said:


> We live about 6streets back from the beach a nice quiet place in the e eni g ,you hear the cars on the strip but not the noise is not that bad to be intrusive as for night out where do I begin there's so much to choose from traditional Spanish to English,German food wise it has everything g catered for .as for locals they are very friendly helpful and inviting


Hi. We are looking to move there in about a year. My daughter will be 17 and son 19. Are there other young people who live there to make friends with?
Thanks, Emma.


----------



## kaipa

Cabot Roig is a popular place for foreigners. It is not as Spanish as Torrevieja and has a large number of retired people. I dont imagine it is super cool for young people. No idea about your kids but 17 and 19 are ages when kids want some independence and need to think about jobs and careers. If they dont speak Spanish and dont have specific career moves I wouldn't have thought Spain is a good idea. Unlikely they would learn Spanish sufficiently to integrate into system for a good few years and jobs are sparse and very low paid in Spain compared to UK.


----------

